# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  If blizzard to stop operating in world of warcraft, you will choose what game？

## Daphne

If blizzard to stop operating in world of warcraft, you will choose what game？

----------


## Laykith

Maybe The Elder Scrolls Online and League of Legends.

----------


## ckmafia

Probably none honestly. I hate league and every other mmo turns out to be shit.

----------


## Majestic Team

That would be WildStar, that's for sure!

----------


## bigboibiceps

maybe runescape 2007?

----------


## ckmafia

I haven't really heard anything good about wildstar. I've heard the UI is shit.

----------


## Vragoth

> I haven't really heard anything good about wildstar. I've heard the UI is shit.


On the contrary, I've only hear great things about WIldstar. It's really hyped up right now, I haven't gotten a chance to play it myself but it doesn't look too bad.

----------


## Nevodark

> Probably none honestly. I hate league and every other mmo turns out to be shit.



League is pretty fun if your good at it  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Zombiez

prolly none WoW is the only game that am actually playing now besides stuff like FIFA and NBA 2kxx

----------


## KeilaniiServices

I'd commit to playing CS:GO competitive

----------


## Harambeqt

Project Titan / WoW Private servers.
WoW is heaven for MMORPG PvPers, I hope Titan will be as good.

----------


## ckmafia

It's going to be awhile before Titan comes out.

----------


## phannes1987

I would go back to Ultima Online :>

----------


## Chucksta

I've been on a private WoW server (TrueWoW) for a couple of years now, ever since I quit the real one due to my dislike of Cata.

I do like the look of that WildStar game. I'm going to keep an eye on that  :Big Grin:

----------


## Catbert

black desert looks awesome

----------


## Rhonso

Blizzard is still banning me from WoW so it doesn't matter  :Big Grin:  But maybe I'd look at some game where can I do a lot of stuff and see progress on my character like achievements, collecting something etc.
But I'd also search for some good game at pvp and wow private servers seems good for that.

----------


## DarkXma

The question is, if Blizzard ceases being the developer, or shuts down WoW completely?

----------


## betterfuture

Final Fantasy 14

----------


## Yukka

Star Citizen

----------


## shenton99

There's a lot of good games on the horizon so I'm just looking forward to that so far.

----------


## Alfalfa

Back to TF2 where trading took over

----------


## boostingfive

Wildstar maybe, but tbh WoW wins everytime so hope not :P

----------


## minsty

Have to say WIldstar

----------


## Bisuone

League of Legends obviously. Game is large and in charge.

----------


## Awtomat

WIldstar i think

----------


## Jeppe11887

Hearthstone, no doubt.

----------


## hackerlol

I would play SWG! in its emulated form : P.
I've started playing SWTOR now and so far it seems decent. Some annoying restrictions for free 2 play players.

----------


## DarkHeaven

Wildstar all the way.

----------


## schefferling

Wildstar  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

